# Tips to Avoid Heat Stroke



## toupeemoor (Mar 30, 2016)

I will share this article that I read about tips avoiding heat stroke. The weather from where I am is very humid it feels like you're inside the oven. I had a friend who died a few days ago because of cardiac arrest. You know how hot weather and heart disease can be a dangerous combination and is in fact deadly.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20090805/Tips-to-avoid-heat-stroke.aspx


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=103415]toupeemoor[/MENTION]
To avoid heat stroke you have to drink *plenty of water*, wear *loose clothes*, and wear *sun block*.


----------



## Mariel (Mar 30, 2018)

Take  breaks for water and sit in the shade. Hats always help, don't over do  it or push yourself. Also wear white or lighter colors and avoid black  or darker shades of clothing.


----------



## NickNgaruiya (Jun 11, 2018)

1. Drink Plenty of Water2. Eat Hydrating Foods3. Avoid Sugary Drinks, Alcohol and Caffeine4. Avoid Direct Sunlight5. Stay in an Air-Conditioned Building6. Check your Medications7. Check on Those at Risk


----------

